# Alaba



## iceman. (10 Aprile 2013)

Gran bel giocatore, classe '92...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2013)

il migliore a sinistra


----------



## Brontolo (11 Aprile 2013)

a me pare un terzino più di quantità che di qualità, comunque bravino.
sarà che guardando il bayern giocare, non riesco che a fare paragone con lahm...quello di oggi ma anche quello di dieci anni fa.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Aprile 2013)

Yogurt Alabanana.
Tanta roba.


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

Lo dicevo anche lo scorso anno, forte forte. Pare non si stanchi mai...


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Aprile 2013)

Alaba ormai è una certezza, è già alla seconda stagione da titolare e si è dimostrato all'altezza anche in partite di un certo spessore (ad esempio, le partite contro il Real lo scorso anno).

Complimenti ad Heynckens per averci puntato in questo modo, mentre il nostro fenomeno schiera Constant perchè ha più esperienza....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> a me pare un terzino più di quantità che di qualità, comunque bravino.
> sarà che guardando il bayern giocare, non riesco che a fare paragone con lahm...quello di oggi ma anche quello di dieci anni fa.


Vero, ho questa sensazione anch'io. Lahm è imparagonabile perché è semplicemente un fenomeno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, ho questa sensazione anch'io. Lahm è imparagonabile perché è semplicemente un fenomeno.


Alaba è sicuramente più di quantità rispetto a Lahm, ma non ha neanche il piede di Abate. Considerando le sue prestazioni e la sua età, è senza dubbio un terzino da grande squadra. Ad avercene come lui...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alaba è sicuramente più di quantità rispetto a Lahm, ma non ha neanche il piede di Abate. Considerando le sue prestazioni e la sua età, è senza dubbio un terzino da grande squadra. Ad avercene come lui...


Certamente l'ha aiutato giocare nel Bayern, fosse cresciuto con noi probabilmente avremmo un Abate due sul serio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente l'ha aiutato giocare nel Bayern, fosse cresciuto con noi probabilmente avremmo un Abate due sul serio.


Dai, Abate ha sempre avuto il piede a banana, eppure è venuto fuori in un periodo d'oro :B):


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Dai, Abate ha sempre avuto il piede a banana, eppure è venuto fuori in un periodo d'oro :B):


Il piede dell'austriaco è certamente più educato però crescere in questo Bayern invece che in questo Milan è significativo, a meno che tu non ti chiami De Sciglio


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2013)

Un giocatore senza ruolo e un po' bravino tecnicamente, mi ricorda Emanuelson, solo che è ben inserito nel contesto Bayern

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS : Lahm è calato tantissimo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2013)

comunque questo è una scoperta di van gaal anche nel ruolo,perché nasce come centrocampista,a volte anche trequartista o ala. In questo momento è tra i primi 3 a sinistra secondo me


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2013)

Fortissimo.
Lui e De Sciglio sono i migliori terzini under 21, a mio avviso.
Alaba probabilmente è già uno dei migliori ora.
E a 21 anni giocherà tra qualche settimana la seconda finale di Champions in 2 anni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

Mi stupisce che Heynckes continui a farlo giocare rischiando di bruciarlo...


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce che Heynckes continui a farlo giocare rischiando di bruciarlo...


???


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> ???



Tu lo faresti giocare al Camp Nou a questa età? Heynckes dovrebbe imparare da Mister Allegri che evita a De Sciglio di fare figuracce e di bruciarsi schierando Constant che invece è dotato di grande esperienza internazionale...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Un cavallo su quella fascia.


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Tu lo faresti giocare al Camp Nou a questa età? Heynckes dovrebbe imparare da Mister Allegri che evita a De Sciglio di fare figuracce e di bruciarsi schierando Constant che invece è dotato di grande esperienza internazionale...



Non avevo colto l'ironia, chiedo scusa


----------

